

Ownership Story: Why I'll Never Buy a Gas Car Again - butwhy
https://medium.com/tech-biz-d-sparks/why-i-ll-never-buy-a-gas-car-again-c87f63a6cee8

======
SQL2219
I believe this smug author, but the car costs too much. I can buy a used Honda
for $8,000 and use the $70,000 in savings to buy 200 flights to Vegas, get
3,000 Uber rides, buy 2,500 gallons of gasoline, buy 140 refrigerators, or get
700 annual subscriptions to People magazine.

~~~
butwhy
Yeah, isn't it horrible how people buy things with the money they have.

~~~
SQL2219
just waiting on tech bubble to burst.

